# Finally, some affordable IPS panels!



## Krow (May 21, 2010)

> It's something you look at every day, it's your monitor. Are you happy with it? Could it stand to be upgraded? In the world of new CPUs, GPUs and RAM, the LCD often gets overlooked. Dell has just introduced a new pair of screens, both of which boast high-end features with low-end price tags.
> 
> *The U2211H and U2311H both utilize in-plane switching technology (IPS) to deliver consistent colors across wide viewing angles, a technology that's far superior to the TN panels* used in lots of lower-end panels. Dell is making these panels available Asia Pacific/Japan and in the U.S. from today at prices starting from $279 for the U2211H and $299 for the U2311H; Europe will see them starting on May 19th.
> 
> As for specifications, the U2211H is a 21.5" LCD while the U2311H is a 23" version. Both have Full HD resolutions, DisplayPort, DVI-D (with HDCP), 4X USB 2.0 and VGA connectors. Big screen, 1080p IPS screens for under $300? Sold.



Source: Hot Hardware


Official Website Links:

Dell U2311H
Dell U2211H


Here are my thoughts. These models are meant to replace the aplendid Dell 2209WA e-IPS panel. The only probable deal-breaker would be lack of an HDMI port in these new models, although a Display Port to HDMI converter should solve the issue. The 2209WA supported a maximum resolution of 1440x900, while the U2211H and U2311H support 1920x1080 resolutions.

Another negative for me would be that these panels are 16:9. I would have preferred to have a 16:10 option too. One which supports 1920x1200 option. The only real difference between the two would be the two black strips on top and bottom while watching 1080p movies.

One more problem is the 8ms gray to gray timings, which people on several forums say is a high lag (2209WA had 6ms gray to gray). I do not understand this fully, perhaps someone could shed more light on this topic.

The ideal thing to do would have been to launch a U2411H model with 1920x1200 resolution at this price. However, I will not nitpick anymore. IPS panels have never been cheaper, so finally people looking for some great picture quality without wanting to break the bank can have some solace.

The biggest news is that this monitor (U2311H) is selling for Rs. 13,400 shipped on TE. Check out this awesome deal: Deal of the YEAR

I want to buy it now. Only wish I had the cash. About time I threw away the old 17" CRT.

What are your thoughts guys?


----------



## rajan1311 (May 21, 2010)

well, the india price is Rs13400 shipped for the U2311H.

anyways, it aint that great, at least that is what i could gather from this discussion over hardforum...

*hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1518544


here is a small review(preview?):

*www.htmlvalidator.com/CSEForum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=921


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2010)

^Those who bought it are loving it! I read some of that discussion and again, it seems to be pretty good. Please explain why you think that this monitor is "not that good". Even the guy in your preview link loved the monitor.

I would not compare it to U2410, which is close to 30k, but compared to S2409W, this seems to be an excellent buy.


----------



## ajayashish (May 22, 2010)

I think i am going to buy this next month... i was looking for somthing in my budget within 15k and now finally DELL gave me a nice option


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2010)

At that budget, this one seems to be just the right choice.


----------



## als2 (May 22, 2010)

problem is the 8ms gray to gray timings

what about this


----------



## rajan1311 (May 22, 2010)

see the guy in that preview did not use it for gaming....the IPS has a GTG response of i thin 8ms ? and that too it GTG.


Basically, if your(not u Krow) thinking that this is going to be as good as the U2410, you are mistaken, the panels are totally different. Thats why i said its not "that good". Lets wait for some more professional reviews...


having said that, i am too tempted as it is an IPS


----------



## Krow (May 24, 2010)

Really, does GTG response of 8ms make any difference? I mean not in theory, but what difference would be visible to the naked eye while gaming? Please explain, google was not very helpful to me.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 24, 2010)

Krow said:


> Really, does GTG response of 8ms make any difference? I mean not in theory, but what difference would be visible to the naked eye while gaming? Please explain, google was not very helpful to me.



i am also interested in knowing this....if this panel is good enough for gaming i might consider buying one.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 24, 2010)

Krow said:


> Really, does GTG response of 8ms make any difference? I mean not in theory, but what difference would be visible to the naked eye while gaming? Please explain, google was not very helpful to me.



It could lead to ghosting.....I have never experienced it....the response time of my monitor is 8ms but i dont think its GTG.....will need to look at the box, very old monitor...

People complain of ghosting on 5ms screens....its better if some of those hardcore gamers respond


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 24, 2010)

^8ms is too much.i've seen visible ghosting on 5ms screens.8ms will be awful for most animated things


----------



## Krow (May 25, 2010)

Need more replies here.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2010)

Krow said:


> Really, does GTG response of 8ms make any difference? I mean not in theory, but what difference would be visible to the naked eye while gaming? Please explain, google was not very helpful to me.


For online gamers ghosting will create a lot of difference (problem) especially when you play fast paced Quake 3 mods. Believe me.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 25, 2010)

ico said:


> For online gamers ghosting will create a lot of difference (problem) especially when you play fast paced Quake 3 mods. Believe me.



have you faced or you have heard it? I have played a lot of 1.6 , never noticed anything so bad, my monitor response time is 8ms.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2010)

^ Counter Strike is NOT fast at all. And I have especially mentioned Quake 3 + mods.

[youtube]zjowhAU3mg4[/youtube]


----------



## rajan1311 (May 27, 2010)

so only in extreme cases we will see the ghosting right ? Not in all games ?


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

Depends. I consider Counter Strike a very slow game. (which it actually is)

5ms is recommended from my side. 

Urban Terror appears smudgy to me on my Acer 5630 laptop whose screen has a response time of 16ms.


----------

